# connect counter-strike steam over proxy???



## tweety_bird_bunny (May 18, 2008)

hi i hav installed a copy of counter strike with steam on my laptop.. i use my laptop to connect to internet thru my desktop thru proxy... now if i plug my laptop directly to bsnl router, CS wrks fine..... but when i connect counter-strike thru da proxy, it doesnt connect..

does anyone know how to connect steam counter-strike over proxy server???


----------



## peteresatish (Jul 13, 2008)

Counter strike requires proxy of UDP as well as TCP. Only this proxy server supports proxy of UDP & it works for CS..
*www.connectionresume.com

If u have trouble configuring contact me


----------



## D@rekills4 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Moved to the Right Place*

Yup
You moved him to the Right Place
*www.connectionresume.com
Maybe this should fix the Problem


----------

